# Bathing puppy



## Lottie Fox (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Just a curious question really - how often do you bath your puppy? Cooper LOVES a bath and LOVES the hair dryer even more, so doing it is not a problem (although he's still quite small - only 16 weeks) but I just wondered whether they can be bathed too often? 

We have been bathing him roughly once a week, or if he is particularly muddy after a walk. Is that ok?

Charlotte x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

We bath muttley either when smelly or after muddy walks sometimes if its only his paws/legs I just shower those off. Apparently u shouldn't bath them too often.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Bertie is 6 months old and I'd say since we've had him 9 out of ten walks have required a shower! It drives me mad. But I do take him down the fields off lead so maybe why. Today was sunny so only a paw wash in the garden hurrah! But in answer to your question I cant imagine its good for them to be bathed regularly but if they've rolled in mud rabbit horse and/or fox poo its a necessary!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Once a week is fine and with all the mud around at the moment is pretty good going. Try to just use water to shower/hose down as much as possible as using too much shampoo can strip the oils out of the coat.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

This week I have had to plonk Lola in the sink after every walk but I only use shampoo if she is really, really bad. My vet recommended avoiding shampoo as much as possible to protect her skin / oils.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so jealous that he loves the bath and hair dryer. Lady will tolerate a bath...but HATES the hair dryer


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a thread not too long ago where (I think) Colin said that the thing about oil stripping was years ago when shampoo was poo. The ones around nowadays especially puppy ones should be fine. I'd still say tho to only use plain water if its just his feet/legs that need doing.


----------



## ashy (Mar 1, 2013)

My Mylo is ten months old and adores his showers. After every walk he runs up stairs and stands in the shower waiting. If the shower doors are closed he knocks on it for me to open them. Hard to resist that cute face so its generally just a paw wash unless he is really dirty and he seems happy with that!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco needs a bath at least once a week, sometimes more depending on what she has run through, she really loves to run about in mud!! Luckily she also loves the bath, not the dryer though, we've given up drying her, I just towel dry her now and she shakes herself dry.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Whenever he smells smelly. Bout every other week.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has been known to jump into the bath with my daughter....
That said, I don't *intend* to bath her very often.
Rinse legs and paws off if needed, bath if rolled in something disgusting, trip to the groomer every couple of months...
Brushing removes a lot of dirt.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

What age is it ok to start washing your puppy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tecstar said:


> What age is it ok to start washing your puppy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


as soon as they are stinky! some pups get bathed at the breeders before coming home to you...others need a bath when they get home


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola loves the hair dryer too.. I can't get any peace when drying my own hair with her tryimg to get in on the act!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Lola loves the hair dryer too.. I can't get any peace when drying my own hair with her tryimg to get in on the act!


HAHA! That is awesome! Lady is the exact opposite however, she runs when I try to dry her with the blow dryer


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Someone said that you could use baby Shampoo to wash dogs, but i'm not so sure. What does everyone use?


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I heard that too, but I use any oatmeal or aloe based puppy shampoo. They rinse easier and it is very important to rinse the shampoo well.


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

How is it best to go about the first bath? I don't want to put Herbie off for life, i think he'll be needing his fair share of baths / showers


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We used the handset in the bath running lukewarm water. He didn't seem to mind it, but after a few minutes he had had enough so we rinsed him quickly and got him out of the bath wrapping him in a towel.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

